# can the irish gov stop uk bankruptcy



## in the mire (13 Jun 2013)

I have to start a new thread on this as I mistakenly took another off topic. Anyway I read in some paper I think last week that minister shatter was concerned about this avenue of irish going bankrupt in uk and that he was raising it with the eu and uk. I assume the banks are not happy with the current situation as they loose out on squeezing the debtor for more over a longer period of time.  they'll probably up the pressure also to try and put a stop to it.*Anyone know anything about this?. Steve T. I think you're reply got deleted also.


----------



## Steve Thatcher (13 Jun 2013)

in the mire said:


> I have to start a new thread on this as I mistakenly took another off topic. Anyway I read in some paper I think last week that minister shatter was concerned about this avenue of irish going bankrupt in uk and that he was raising it with the eu and uk. I assume the banks are not happy with the current situation as they loose out on squeezing the debtor for more over a longer period of time.  they'll probably up the pressure also to try and put a stop to it.*Anyone know anything about this?. Steve T. I think you're reply got deleted also.



I can't see how this can be stopped. It would mean a change to EU law that all 27 countries would need to agree. No one else thinks it's a problem and anyway it is part of the package of laws which provide for free movement of people and trade.
Shatter can't have it all ways. The problem (if it is one) (remember the press reports only 130 people took this option) is one of his governments making for not introducing a decent bankruptcy law.
60,000 people go bankrupt each yr in the UK, 130 of these are irish, that is not a problem for the UK

Steve Thatcher
www.helpwithdebtuk.com


----------



## facetious (16 Jun 2013)

I find it amazing that a court in one country can wipe out the debts of a person in another country.

An Irish person with debts in Ireland can go to the UK and have, via bankruptcy, his debts wiped out in Ireland.

Surely, there is an opening for some poor country in the world to start, for a small fee, offering a bankruptcy package: come to us and we will provide you a bankruptcy service.


----------



## Steve Thatcher (16 Jun 2013)

facetious said:


> I find it amazing that a court in one country can wipe out the debts of a person in another country.
> 
> An Irish person with debts in Ireland can go to the UK and have, via bankruptcy, his debts wiped out in Ireland.
> 
> Surely, there is an opening for some poor country in the world to start, for a small fee, offering a bankruptcy package: come to us and we will provide you a bankruptcy service.



It happens because it is EU law, free movement of labour etc. 
the fee is small here as well just £700 if you know what u are doing
Why is that so bad.
Perhaps you are happy with a situation where a state fuels a boom, but hen fails to provide a mechanism for its citizens to deal with the chaos that ensues when that boom collapses

Steve Thatcher 
Www.helpwithdebtuk.com


----------

